

Fire Eagle goes to open invite status - buro9
http://fireeagle.yahoo.net/
This is basically me giving away some invites I have to people who might want to check it out:<p>The eagle has landed! Fire Eagle's Beta is now open by invitation only. We've chosen to invite you because we think you're a super-cool hacker, super-cool early adopter, or just super-cool ... and also because you gave us your email address and told us to let you know when we launched (thanks for doing that!).<p>Fire Eagle is the secure and stylish way to share your location with sites and online services, while maintaining unprecedented control over your data and privacy. It's built on open APIs so you can build all kinds of applications that respond to your location.<p>We're also giving you four more Fire Eagle invitations to pass along to a few friends. These are also one-time invitation codes and can't be reused, so share them wisely!
http://fireeagle.yahoo.net/ticket/PiybqXZSW2CJen7C
http://fireeagle.yahoo.net/ticket/WQi54p9MdWiQCNFC
http://fireeagle.yahoo.net/ticket/nrKGwlmzFDtyzIT2
http://fireeagle.yahoo.net/ticket/PMMhrqllLvcwRVWz<p>Finally, if you want to get started building an application that's powered by Fire Eagle, then you should join our developer group:
http://new.groups.yahoo.com/fireeagle
======
danw
I've got a few spare invites. First 4 replies with an email address to this
comment can have them.

------
earle
this is already been done with multiple types of content feeds... and an
iphone app

<http://www.groovr.com/>

